# 2011 NFC North Predictions



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

1. Detriot Lions............(Stafford stays healthy this year).
2. Green Bay Packers.....(Rogers does not stay healthy this year)
3. Chicago Bears...........(Cutler is a head case)
4. Minnesota Vikings.......( :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: )

Let's hear your predictions boys.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

barring injury here's my guess

1-Green Bay
2-Detroit
3-Minnesota
4-Chicago

I think Chicago got lucky too often last year and Detroits still a year away. Green Bay should be better than last year with Finley back. Minnesota is a Mcnabb injury from a 4-12 season.

GO COWBOYS!!!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

1. Green bay (barring injury to Rodgers...he is one hit away from a concussion and out for long periods of time)
2. MN Vikings (even if Mc Nab goes down but as long a no major injury to key players on D or to AP.)
3. Detroit (Stafford Healthy and they could slide up...but one year away from exploding up the ranks)
4. Chicago (Like others stated....lucky and they are not the D they used to be.)

I think it is going to be a good year to watch NFC North football with close race all season. I feel a Wild Card team will come out of this division that will make noise in the play offs.

Green Bay: They will be good but yet running back is sketchy with grant coming off injury and can stark repeat what he did in the play offs???? Like mentioned above.... Rodgers is one hit away from a Concussion and out with his history. NFL will be cracking down on guys coming back too fast from Concussions.

MN Vikes: They have AP, Healthy O-line that needs to re-establish themselves as a dominate force again (yet aging as well), D that needs to re-establish the pass rush (Allen needs to show up this year), etc. So question marks. Yet they are basicly the same team minus number 4 that was one penalty/INT from going to the superbowl two years ago. Now they got a Vet QB back at the helm for the full year. So they could do very well.

Detroit: Going to have a good yet young D. Which could get tired towards the end of the season. Stafford stays health along with the WR's and Best.....they could be a force to deal with. Yet Best, Stafford, and some of the D starters have not played a full NFL season....that is where I think is going to be the down slide at the end of the year...losing some games because of the NFL grind.

Chicago: Cutler at the helm and the D sucks. Equals a lose - lose situation.

But I think this will be a fun year to watch regaurdless of who your team is......Go vikes.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

1.Green Bay
2.Minnesota
3.Detroit
4.Chicago

As stated above....an injury to any of these teams QB's will change things dramatically.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well the start of the season.... I look off....

Chicago looked good....very good.
Detriot....looked OK but they were playing Tampa
Packers.....what a shoot out of a game. No Defense....but they were playing the Saints.
MN..... uke: Enough Said.


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

Packers
Lions
Bears
Vikes

The Packers pretty much got 10 free agents this year that they didn't have last year due to injury and they won the whole thing. Starks looked good vs NO, and Grant, if healhy is decent. Barring a Rogers injury, I can see a repeat

The lions are young, hungry, and good. The defense is good, Best is a good RB, and Calvin J is unstoppable. If Stafford and his glass shoulder doesn't break, they could be dangerous.

The Bears can look awesome on day and downright horrid the next. Good against Atlanta...yeah. But lets not forget how hot/cold Cutler is, and he has a marginal O-Line at best. But he does have all pro receivers.....oh wait....no he doesn't. Harder schedule this year vs last season = no playoffs

Vikings are sad. Lost their best reciever, and picked up a washed up McNabb. Yes, he was good. Not any more. Let's not forget the 2nd go round with Brett. Expect more of that. AP is gonna be good as always, but with little help, an aging D and marginal O Line.....4 wins would be good.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

The Shovla said:


> Packers
> Lions
> Bears
> Vikes
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

It's like I almost had a crystal ball right in front of me :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

KEN W said:


> 1.Green Bay
> 2.Minnesota
> 3.Detroit
> 4.Chicago
> ...


Hey Kenny, you still think those queenies are gonna finish in 2nd place? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

